# Extension reseau WiFi dans le jardin : antenne exterieure ?



## Fanoo (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une petite maison, avec une freebox (en mode modem seul) reliée à un routeur WiFi dans le salon, et un grand jardin dans lequel les ondes du reseau WiFi parviennent mal

J'imagine qu'il doit exister des antennes complémentaires, à fixer sur la facade (ou le toit ?), qui résistent aux intempéries, etc et qui doivent permettre d'étendre la portée du réseau dans les espaces ouverts (comme mon jardin), mais je n'ai rien trouvé de très clair

je serai interessé de savoir si certains d'entre vous ont une expérience :
- des types de solutions disponibles
- des modeles à choisir
- du mode de branchement et de paramétrage avec le routeur interieur
- et des conseils à me donner

Merci d'avance.


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2010)

il y a les plugs Wifi en CPL (CPL= Courant Porteur de Ligne) tout passe dans le circuit électrique et arrive dans le plug sur une prise électrique, qui fait relais). Free en vend. Pas très compliqué à installer.
Avec quelques plugs tu aurais du réseau partout chez toi (si ton installation électrique est correcte et aux normes) et une prise électrique ça se met à l'abri facilement ou tu peux l'enlever et la mettre ailleurs quand tu n'es pas dehors.


----------



## Fanoo (27 Mai 2010)

Merci de ta réponse. les CPL sont utiles en intérieur, mais dans le jardin je n'ai pas de prises électriques et par ailleurs, la diffusion du signale en distance serait certainement meilleure avec une antenne, non ?

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait installer une antenne extérieure, mais je ne sais pas comment la brancher à ma borne AirPort Extreme qui recoit et route actuellement le signal dans la maison.

merci de vos lumières


----------

